# MISC | Interior design of lounge car for VIP persons



## bezdublya (Dec 3, 2008)

The specialists of slava’saakyan design studio have created interior design of lounge car. The task is to make a car for travels and business trips specially for high-ranking officials and well-known businessmen. The car may be used not only by main passenger and his family, but also by the passenger's guest a business partner or close friend. For this reason there are only two compartments in the car and a lounge for negotiations and communication. Complex approach was used to solve the problems of space zoning, separation and placement of cargo and passengers' personal luggage that might be useful during the trip. The lounge car is divided in two parts: residential area for the passengers and working and residential area for service personnel. The lounge is situated between the main passenger's compartment and the guest's compartment, it also accents the separation of the passengers' living spaces. The compartment of security is near the main passenger's compartment. Sliding doors make the corridor wider. The space over the car ceiling is successfully used for cargo placement. Modern technologies and materials certified for handling in transportation design are used in this interior design.

























http://www.slavasaakyan.com/


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks neat


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Blue Train interior - South Africa*

These photos show the interior of the Blue Train in South Africa (www.bluetrain.co.za) with some of the lounges and suites. This train is in normal use but often also chartered by business people or world leaders. The Ex Presidents of South Africa, Mr. Mandela and Mr. Mbeki used the trains with world leaders that included royalty and Presidents and Prime Ministers of other countries. The Train has three lounges, and 42 suites, all with private bathrooms.


























The photo below show a part of the observation car at the back of the train. This lounge can be converted into a boardroom for up to 28 people with all multimedia provided:









The Suites:


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Rovos Rail in South Africa*

Some more pictures of interior of trains used by Royalty and the Rich - Very Rich:
www.rovos.co.za


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's One from India 
THis is CAlled the Deccan Odyssey


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't mind travelling with these trains. AFAIK there is a royal train in the Netherlands, but I don't have any pics of it.


----------

